# My wrinkly baby blanket



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

This baby blanket was made from scraps. I had to cut and measure to get it done, but not an inch left!
The bows are attached securely and cannot be taken off.

In reality the blanket looks fine, on the picture it is extremely wrinkly... (or maybe I just do not want to see it??)

I used soft batting and soft white fleece as backing. The result is a soft and cuddly blanket.


----------



## busyb (Feb 19, 2014)

Really pretty


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

So cute! Looks warm.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

That is just lovely, pretty baby blanket!


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

That is sooo sweet- a lovely blanket


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## KopyKat (Aug 15, 2013)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket. Looks good to me.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

That is so lovely


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

What a wonderful baby blanket!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute. Looks warm and snuggly.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely blanket.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Wrinkles or not, it looks cute and someone is lucky to have it.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Very nice! I love elephants!! 
Even though I have done some sewing, I'm not good at it and don't really **** to sew, so I am in awe of those of you who do such lovely work.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful the little bit of wrinkles don't take anything away from you blanket it stunning you should be so proud


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty.....I love it


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is beautiful. You did a marvelous work there.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty. Love the design.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Sand101 said:


> Beautiful the little bit of wrinkles don't take anything away from you blanket it stunning you should be so proud


Just what I thought!


----------



## Millierhan (Oct 25, 2013)

Love it. Very clever


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Your quilt is so pretty and you did such a great job. Quilts are supposed to have some wrinkles. Be proud..


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Its lovely


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

PittyPat said:


> Your quilt is so pretty and you did such a great job. Quilts are supposed to have some wrinkles. Be proud..


...and so are elephants!!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Inkie, this is fabulous!
I don't see *wrinkly* - I see snuggly and cushiony!
Thanks for sharing your photo : )
ps - my daughters would love the elephants!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cute. Nice work.

SEA


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Nice blanket. The elephants look great!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Love the big and little elephants, so cute! Nice work!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Very nice work as well as the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful, you are very creative!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is a very pretty blanket.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

congrats. I can knit,crochet. embroider. counted cross stitch, but I so want to learn to quilt. you did an excellent job !


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Strickliese said:


> It is a very pretty blanket.


srickliese- you have brought back memories with your avatar. my 5 sister and I made doilies and doll blanets with the" knitting nancy'". you gave me my first smile of the day. thanks


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

It's just precious! And sure to be loved. I can see where a photo would just emphasize any little wrinkle/bump or whatever and it be hardly even noticeable in real life. I'm sure what you're seeing--that it's just fine in real life--is how it really is. Usually, the maker of any item eyes it much more critically than anyone else. If you think it's fine, then I'm sure others will think it's SUPER FINE!  I love it!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Love it


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

You did a great job


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Lucky baby who receives this. Very nice job.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

How cute! Who cares about the wrinkles? All I see is a blanket made with love.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I love it. I do so enjoy making things with left over bits too.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

vey nice looks so soft and fluffy


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Nicely done, it is very cute.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's sweet... love your elephants!


----------

